# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Hilfe!!!  Welches Visum fr Australien

## tga

Hallo,

wer kann mir weiterhelfen und sagen, was fr ein Visum man braucht, wenn man in Australien 30 Tage Famulatur und 30 Tage Urlaub machen mchte. Bin ein bischen verzweifelt, da ich einen Platz im Sommer habe aber nun wiedersprchliche Angaben darber bekommen habe was ich genau brauche. 
Rettung erbeten.......

Gru
tga

----------


## dr.doolittle

erst mal no worries, wie de ozzies sagen. evtl wird von offizieller seite von dir dieses visum verlangt,, bei dem eine rntgenaufnahme etc. notwendig ist. 
der witz ist aber , das das im krankenhaus keinen interessiert. also: reise einfach als tourist ein, du bekommst am flughafen dann einfach einen stempel in den pass und fertig.

----------


## DoktorW

ich habs tga schon als PM geschrieben, einfach mal hier schauen

www.australian-embassy.de

oder ne mail an info@australian-embassy.de

Dann is man eher auf der sicheren Seite

gru
W

----------


## Katha

Hi! 
Man braucht ein business visum (short stay). Dafr brauch man ein Rntgen-Thorax von einem von der australischen Botschaft berechtigten Arzt und den Einladungsbrief von der Uni. Rntgen kostet 80 und das Visum 40. Das Visum ist 1 Jahr gltig und man darf ab Einreisedatum 3 Monate bleiben. Die Ausstellung geht super schnell. Konnte meins gleich mitnehmen.
Mache auch im Sommer Famulatur in Sydney. 

Gru
Katha

----------


## dr.doolittle

naja, wenn es euch spass macht, geld zum fenster rauszuschmeissen, bitte...
ich habe letztes jahr einige studenten getroffen, die auf touristenvisum eingereist sind. es interessiert sich im krankenhaus wirklich keiner fr euer visum.

----------


## dragonwelp

So lange ihr nicht laenger als 3 Monate in Australien wuerde ich einfach als Touri einreisen!
Spart euch damit einen Haufen Geld und vor allem ZEIT!
Ansonsten braucht man ein Occupational Training Visa 442!

----------


## Pascal

@ dr.doolittle

Wre da eher vorsichtig. Kann gut sein das es oft oder sogar meistens keinen interessiert. Aber auch da unten wird es genug pedantische A... geben. Und bevor ich riskire dann da zu stehen und meine Famulatur geht flten wrd ich dann doch auch lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen.

----------

